# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  کد نویسی متلب برای زنجیره پیوسته مارکوف در تحلیل ریسک

## NavidNzh

با سلام من میخوام بین انجام تعمیر(نرخ تعمیر) و رفع خاموشی به کمک زنجیره پیوسته مارکوف در متلب یک مصالحه ای ایجاد کنم که از لحاظ اقتصادی به صرفه باشه از دوستان میخوام کمکم کنن خیلی نیاز دارم....من تو تعریف مساله ام مشکل دارم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید...

----------


## mahdikoochooloo

سلام
اینجا رو ببینید 
http://www.research-moghimi.ir

----------

